# Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe



## bastelanika81 (22. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben Ende November letzten Jahres ein Haus gekauft wo ein Teich mit bei ist. Bei Besichtigungen und auch im November sah er noch einigermaßen in Ordnung aus, nur jetzt ist er bräunlich und sehr trüb. Wir haben dort sehr viele Goldfische drinnen (waren schon drin und ich vermute das es Nachwuchs gab). Die Fische halten sich vermehrt oben auf, es sei denn sie bemerken einen, dann schwimmen sie tiefer. Jetzt sind wir am überlegen was wir am besten machen. Die Beflanzung und auch das rund herum vom teich gefällt mir nicht. Man sieht die Folie und ich vermute fast das es nicht wirklich ordentlich gemacht worden ist. Ist leider im Haus auch bei einigen Dingen so. Na ja mein Mann und ich haben noch nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von Teichen, nur dieses Wissen wollen wir uns jetzt aneignen. Wir sind auch am überlegen den Teich vielleicht komplett neu zu machen, also leer zu machen, neu zu gestalten und so. Nur wohin mit den vielen Fischen. Zumal ich gelesen habe das man die Fische nicht gleich wieder hinein setzten darf. Guter Rat ist teuer. Hat von Euch vielleicht jemand eine Idee bzw. auch ein gutes Fachbuch welches man empfehlen kann? Ich danke euch und wünsche einen schönen, hoffentlich sonnigen Tag.

Lg Anika


----------



## PeterBoden (22. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo,

und ganz :willkommen,

sind die Bilder sechs Jahre alt?

Wie tief ist er etwa? Wieviel Liter hat er und wird das Wasser durch ein Filter umgewälzt?


Aber vielleicht jetzt das Wichtigste (das ist bald wie bei Rach dem Restauranttester): wenn du das Objekt neu anlegen möchtest dann überlege bitte* Was willst du überhaupt.*

Einen Fischteich, einen naturnahen Pflanzenteich, einen naturnahen (getarnten) Pool, Folie oder GFK-Becken usw. usf.

Hier im Forum findest du recht viele Fachbeiträge, das sind mehr Informationen als du aus zahlreichen Büchern gewinnen kannst.
Als 'Opener' würde ich gern auf [thread=21822]Der optimale naturnahe Teich/Pflanzenteich[/thread] verweisen, dort ist recht komprimiert so einiges enthalten.

P.S. Ich sehe gerade 3000l.


----------



## Eugen (22. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Anika,
ganz neu anlegen würde ich den nicht. Die Form sieht doch recht schön aus.
Was mich erst mal stört,ist die sichtbare Folie am Rand und die fehlende Uferzone.
Das läßt sich "leicht" beheben,wenn man ringsum unter der Folie (die ja hier "konvex" liegt) den Boden soweit es geht abgräbt und dann die Folie "konkav" verlegt.
Die dadurch enstandene Flachwasserzone mit Substrat auffüllen und die Folie am Rand senkrecht hochstellen.
Du solltest dadurch ringsum gut 30cm Pflanzzone bekommen.
Dann noch einige Unterwasserpflanzen rein und im nächsten Jahr hast du "sauberes" Wasser. 
Und die Fischpopulation soweit wie möglich reduzieren.


----------



## Findling (23. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Anika,

zuerst das "Wichtigste": 

wegen dem trüben Wasser mach dir erst mal keine Gedanken ... das ist um diese Jahreszeit normal. Wenn die Pflanzen demnächst so richtig mit dem Wachstum anfangen wird sich das wieder geben. Also etwas Geduld.

Geduld ist   d a s   Zauberwort beim Teich! 

Wenn dir die Randgestaltung des Teiches nicht gefällt (was ich nachvollziehen kann) bitte den Rat von Eugen beherzigen und die Ufergestaltung ändern - dadurch gewinnst du mehr Wasservolumen (je mehr je besser), schaffst eine wichtige Pflanzzone und die Folie wird "versteckt".

Was deine Frage nach guten Fachbüchern angeht: lies dich hier mal durch das Forum - dieses geballte Wissen lala1) kannst du in keinem Buch finden! Also lesen - lesen - lesen ... dann (wie Peter schon geschrieben hat) entscheiden wie du auf Dauer deinen Teich haben möchtest - und diese Vorstellung dann gezielt umsetzen.  

Wegen den Fischen würde ich versuchen, möglichst viele davon in anderen Teichen unterzubringen und das Füttern wenn möglich ganz einstellen. Übrigens - meine schwimmen zur Zeit auch ständig nahe der Oberfläche - das ist o.k. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Angelika,

die Form gefällt mir eigentlich auch schon recht gut bei Deinem Teich.
Wie Dir Eugen bereits schon geschrieben hat, solltest Du den Randbereich auf alle Fälle 
umgestalten.
Dazu würde es reichen dass ihr den Wasserstand ca. 30 - 40 cm absenkt und dann die Folie im
Randbereich zurückschlagt.
Dann könntet ihr den Randbereich neu ausgraben, so viel die Folie noch hergibt.
Achtet aber bitte darauf dass die Stufe eher leicht nach aussen hängt.
Somit wird vermieden, dass  das Substrat vom Boden in tiefere Regionen rutscht.
Goldfische sind als Teichfische ohne Filtertechnik nicht so geeignet.
Ich pers. habe einen naturnahen Teich, betreibe diesen ohne Technik und habe als 
Fischbesatz __ Moderlieschen drinnen.
Ich habe fast das ganze Jahr Bodensicht.
Achja beim umgestalten des Randes solltet ihr noch unbedingt darauf achten,
dass vom Hang her keine Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült werden.
Als Buchtip kann ich dir dieses http://www.amazon.de/Beispielhafte-...4043/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332487739&sr=8-1 empfehlen.

LG Markus


----------



## Harald (23. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Anika,
im Teich selbst sehe ich als Pflanzen eigentlich nur die Seerose und __ Fieberklee. Von der Seerose solltest Du jetzt die Blätter samt Stengel rausnehmen, meist geht das um diese Zeit ganz einfach mit einem Kescher. Dadurch verhinderst Du, dass sich noch mehr Modder auf dem Teichboden ablegt und quasi noch mehr Nährstoffe in den Teich kommen. Den Fieberklee kannst Du lassen, die Stengel verrotten nicht, sondern bilden jetzt bald Blätter und Blüten.
So wie es aussieht, ist der Teich auch mit einem Wasserfall versehen, befindet sich da auch ein Filter? Falls nicht, ist dort zumindestens recht leicht einer anzuschließen, aus dem dann das Wasser über den Wasserfall wieder in den Teich läuft.


----------



## bastelanika81 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo ihr,

ganz lieben Dank für die vielen Tipps. Gerne gehe ich auf jeden einzelnen Beitrag näher ein:

@PeterBoden: Meine Bilder sind keine 6 Jahre alt. Ich sollte meine Kamera mal einstellen mit dem aktuellen Datum, grins. Eine Pumpe oder einen Filter haben wir nicht. Wir möchten schon einen Fischteich behalten. Unsere Kinder beobachten die Fische sehr gern und ich finde das auch irgendwie beruhigend. Der Teich ist laut Aussage der Vorbesitzerin ca. 1,5 m tief, an der tiefsten Stelle. Vormittags kommt Sonne drauf und am Nachmittag Schatten durch das Nachbarhaus.

@Eugen: die Form find aich eigentlich auch ganz schön. Mit dem neu anlegen habe ich eher gemeint, den Teich mal komplett leer zu machen, zu sehen was da unten überhaupt alles drinnen ist. Die Seiten neu machen bzw. auch den Rand und den See neu beflanzen. Heute habe ich versucht so eine Pflanzen die an dem Rand aus dem Wasser wuchert mal hochzunehmen vom Rand. Leider ist diese mittlerweile so verwuchert das die ganzen kleinen Steine daran hängen und ich diese mitziehe. 

@Findling: Darf ich die Fische auch in einen nahegelegenen See bringen? Wir kennen leider niemanden mit einem Teich und es sind wirklich zu viele Fische denke ich.

@Moderlieschenking: Wie bekommt man das denn hin das vom Hang nichts hinein gespült wird? Unser Teich liegt wirklich direkt am Hand und dort stehen zwei Äpfelbäume.

@Harald: Das mit den Seerosenblättern und den Stängeln werde ich nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen. Viel Modder und ich würde fast sagen das es Algen sind sieht man im Teich jetzt. Sie setzten sich auf den großen Steinen fest. Das __ Fieberklee (ich vermute mal das es fieberklee ist) wuchert genauso und das auch schon an den Rand. Wie oben schon geschrieben hängen sich die Stiele an die Steine am Rand. Ein Wasserfall war mal angedacht Hat wohl nicht so geklappt und deswegen hat man es gelassen und auch alles andere. Ein Filter oder sonstiges ist nicht vorhanden. Ich fände so ein Wasserfall bzw. Bachlauf nach oben und dann nach unten sehr schön. Wie bekommt man das am besten hin?

Ich danke euch für diese ganzen Tipps und werde mal starten diese Tipps mit meinem Mann zu besprechen und entsprechende Sachen dafür zu besorgen.

Lg und einen wunderschönen Samstag Abend noch.


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Anika,
die Fische darfst du auf keinen Fall irgendwo in ein Gewässer einsetzen.
Es finden sich sicher Abnehmer, wenn du ein paar Goldfische verschenken willst.

Da du einige Goldfische bahalten willst, wird ein Filter nötig sein. Soll auch der Bachlauf versorgt werden, käme ein Druckfilter in Frage.

Ganz wichtig - die Fische nicht füttern.


----------



## bastelanika81 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

@Joerg: Warum dürfen die Fische nicht gefüttert werden?

Lg


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Anika,
das ist recht einfach, wird aber oft aus falsch verstandener Tierliebe nicht beachtet.

Euer Teich läuft aktuell ohne Filter. Alle Ausscheidungen landen im Wasser. Es gibt dort leider keine Toilette, in der sie entsorgt werden können.
Die Konzentration wird immer höher und bereitet den Fischen Probleme. Sie müssen ja den Sauerstoff über die Kiemen aufnehmen. 

Damit Fische sich im Wasser wohlfühlen, müssen die Ausscheidungen in Pflanzennährstoffe umgewandelt werden.
Bis dieser Kreislauf funktioniert, sollte man nicht zusätzlich Belastungen zuführen.

Bis es soweit ist, sollte man viel WW machen, mind. 20% pro Woche.
300 Gramm jodfreies Salz kann die Aufnahme der Ausscheidungen vermindern.

Die haben genügend Nahrung im Teich und werden sicher nicht verhungern.


----------



## Kuton (25. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Anika,

Fische füttern = mehr Fische ... und der schon erwähnte hohe Eintrag von Nährstoffen.

Zum Thema Filter:

Es könnte seion, dass die Vorbesitzer einen Filter angeschlossen hatten, diesen aber mitgenommen haben ?
Was ist das für ein Schlauch hinten rechts ?


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Findling (26. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Anika,

das Füttern der Fische hat noch eine bisher hier nicht genannte Wirkung:

Mit jeder Hand voll Fischfutter bringst du eine Hand voll Nährstoffe ins Wasser. Egal, ob dieses von den Fischen tatsächlich gefressen wird oder auch nicht - am Ende sind sowohl die vergammelten Futterüberreste als auch die Ausscheidungen deiner Fische hervorragender Dünger für Wasserpflanzen. Und die am schnellsten auftretenden sind nun mal die allseits geliebten Algen. So ergibt sich also ohne aufwendige Filteranlage die einfache Rechnung Fischfutter = Algen. Wenn die Fische von dem leben müssen was sie im Teich finden entsteht ein Kreislauf - die Nährstoffe werden innerhalb dieses Systems umverteilt - aber es kommen keine neuen hinzu. 

Mein Teich funktioniert seit Jahren problemlos mit Goldfischen (u. seit v.J. ein paar Elritzen) aber ohne jegliche Futterzugabe - und absolut ohne Technik. In den letzten Jahren kann ich fragen: Algen - was ist das? (Natürlich abgesehen von der auch bei mir jährlich im Frühjahr stattfindenden Algenblüte - aber wenn dann die "höheren Pflanzen" mit dem Wachstum beginnen ist bei mir für die Algen Schluss mit Lustig)

Zu deiner Frage mit dem See:

Theoretisch besteht die Gefahr, dass die Fische in deinem Teich von Krankheitserregern befallen sind gegen welche sie selbst immun sind, die jedoch beim Einsetzen in ein freies Gewässer wie z.B. einen See oder Bach die einheimische dort beheimatete Tierwelt schwer schädigen können. Ebenfalls kann durch eine solche Vorgehensweise die eingespielte Lebensgemeinschaft im Gewässer gravierend beeinflusst werden. So wurde zum Beispiel der einheimische Flusskrebs durch ausgesetzte/aus Teichen ausgerissene (abgewanderte) amerikanische Krebse praktisch an den Rand des Aussterbens gebracht. Aus diesem Grunde dürfen Besatzmaßnahmen in offenen Gewässern (also überall, wo über Bäche o. Ä. Verbindungen zu anderen Gewässern bestehen) auch vom Eigentümer nur nach vorheriger Genehmigung durch die zuständigen Behörden vorgenommen werden.  Wenn du deine Goldfische also in besagten See "umsiedeln" würdest machtest du dich nach diesen Vorschriften strafbar. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bastelanika81 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo,

also wir wollen die Fische jetzt erstmal aus dem Teich nehmen. Wir haben festgestellt das der Teich voller Schlamm ist und werden diesen von Grund auf säubern und gleichzeitig neu beflanzen. 

Jetzt ist das Problem mit den Fischen da. Ist es machbar das ich diese vorrübergehend in so ein Kinderbecken setze? Welche Gegebenheiten muss das Wasser im Becken haben damit die Fische es dort gut haben? Ich danke euch und wünsche einen schönen sonnigen Tag.

Lg Anika


----------



## Nori (26. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Nimm ein etwas größeres Becken und vor allen Dingen solltest du das Teichwasser weiterverwenden (und vielleicht 20 % Leitungswasser) - auch wenn du den gereinigten Teich wieder befüllst solltest du das "alte Wasser" wieder verwenden.
Wenn du den Teich nur mit neuen Wasser befüllst kannst du die Fische nicht gleich einsetzen - außerdem wird das Wasser sowieso nach 2-3 Wochen total grün werden....

Gruß Nori


----------



## bastelanika81 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

@Nori: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wir haben eine Punpe und werden morgen das Teichwasser ist das Becken füllen  und dann die Fische dort rein setzen bis der teich soweit ist. Reicht den Fischen das Teichwasser als Nahrung oder sollen wir noch irgendwas an Pflanzen mit rein setzen?

Lg


----------



## Nori (26. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Mach soviel du für die Fische tun kannst - etwas Grün schadet bestimmt nicht und vielleicht kannst auch etwas Sprudeln - wenn du einen Filter anschaffst, dann kannst den schon mal am "Pool" in Betrieb nehmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (26. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hi,

und Du solltest das Becken vorsichtshalber mit einem Netz abdecken, damit die Bürschchen nicht rausspringen.


----------



## Joerg (26. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hi Anika,
in das Becken kannst du auch ein paar Pflanzen zwischenlagern.
An diesen finden die Fische Nahrung und der Biofilm auf den Blättern könnte ein wenig "filtern".
Eine Belüfterpumpe sollte schon sein, da ja einige drin sind.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Anika,
da ihr euch ja nun doch zu einer "Generalsanierung" entschieden habt,
stellt sich gleich die Frage ob ihr dann nicht gewisse Baufehler auch noch behebt.
Die Folie ist dann auch relativ schnell aus dem Teich - bzw. eingeschlagen.
Was ihr auf alle Fälle beachten sollt, dass ihr waagrechte Pflanzstufen habt - noch 
günstiger wäre wenn diese leicht nach aussen hängen.
Damit wird verhindert, dass das Substrat am Boden immer in tiefere Regionen abrutscht.
Wie alt ist denn die Folie eigentlich?
Kontrolliere doch bitte auch ob die Folie schon brüchig an den Rändern ist.
Falls dies der Fall ist, rate ich zu einer neuen Folie.

LG Markus


----------



## bastelanika81 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo,

@Moderlieschenking: Von der Nachbarin haben wir erfahren das der Teich ca. 15 - 20 Jahre alt sein muss. Mein Mann war auch schon am überlegen ob man die Folie neu macht und dann muss das mit den Pflanzenstufen sicherlich beachtet werden. Ich glaub das ist jetzt gar nicht der Fall. Was müssen wir denn noch beachten? 

@Joerg: Die Pumpe ist dann nur für das Becken? Was kostet die denn so und was brauchen wir da für eine genau?

Wo machen wir den Schlamm hin? Der muss da ja raus.

Lg Anika und einen schönen Abend


----------



## Moonlight (27. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Der schlamm ist prima dünger, also in ein beet oder auf den komposthaufen ( auch wenn viele wegen des kleinstgetier jetzt aufschreien werden).


----------



## RKurzhals (27. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hallo Annika,
der Schlamm ist nicht die ursache für die aktuellen Probleme - im Gegenteil, dort sind die Mikroorganismen beheimatet, die Nährstoffe (sprich "Fischkacke") wieder abbauen, und "pflanzenverfügbar" machen. Mit der "Generalsanierung" wirst Du nur kurzfristig Ruhe haben, und dann in die gleiche oder schlimmere Situation geraten !
Es sind ja einige Pflanzen im teich. Wenn Du, wie vorgeschlagen, diese Zone vergrößerst (oder nach installation eines Filters!) ein paar unterwasserpflanzen einsetzt (eine Art reicht bei Deiner größe völlig - ich bin Fan vom __ Tausendblatt, bzw. Myriophyllum, andere haben __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, Tannenwedel), dann wirst Du wieder Freude haben.
Warum hat niemand vorgeschlagen, den Teich per Schlammsauger zu reinigen (da bräuchten die Fische nicht umziehen)?
Der Schlamm bzw. die Brühe aus dem Schlammsauger sind ein guter Dünger, wie Mandy geschrieben hat.


----------



## Joerg (27. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hi Anika,
eine Belüfterpumpe gibt es recht günstig <20€ im Baumarkt oder AQ Geschäft. 
Die versorgt die Fische zumindest mit O² und bringt etwas Wasserbewegung.
Auch später kann diese im Teich oder als Eisfreihalter verwendet werden.

Schlamm ist guter Dünger, der kann in den Garten oder die Biotonne.


----------



## bastelanika81 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Guten Morgen,

@RKurzhals: das mit dem Schlammsauger hatten wir auch überlegt nur wir denken jetzt einfach so das wir die baulichen Dinge dann auch gleich ausbessern können, neue Folie rein (so wissen wir es ist ordentlich gemacht). Wir können so auch schauen wo dieser dickere Schlauch hinführt und das mit den Pflanzenstufen beachten, das ist nicht gemacht worden. 


Wir machen uns die Arbeit jetzt und setzen auch gleich eine vernünftige Pumpe ein. Das mit dem Bachlauf möchten wir zum Leben erwecken und wir sind am überlegen ob wir so eine kleine Wasserfontäne einsetzen. Neue Pflanzen kommen dann auch rein und am Rand werden wir eine Pflanzzone bauen und dort was anpflanzen. Ich tendiere auch dahin, nicht zuviel Pflanzen im Teich hinein zu setzen, denn ich denke es soll auch nicht überladen wirken. Was ich ja auch noch schön finde ist eine Teichrose. Da denke ich werden wahrscheinlich 2 oder 3 reichen. Wir haben noch das Problem das wir hier kein wirkliches Fachgeschäft finden und somit auch nicht wissen wo wir die Wasserpflanzen her bekommen. Ist Baumarkt da so gut und vorallem hat er sowas überhaupt. Doch nur für Aquarien oder?

Lg Anika


----------



## katja (28. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

hallo anika 

baumarkt würde ich persönlich nicht empfehlen. da ist z.b. immer ordentlich teicherde dran, die du erstmal vorsichtig weitgehend entfernen solltest und unter welchen bedingungen die pflanzen so hergezüchtet wurden, weiß ich dort auch nicht. das heißt, es kann dir passieren, dass sie im markt toll aussehen und kaum im teich alles hängenlassen, weil sie beispielsweise aus nem gewächshaus kommen und die temperaturen im freien (im moment) nicht so toll finden. :?

gute qualität bekommst du z.b. bei werner www.nymphaion.de , einige haben wohl auch schon bei naturagart bestellt. schau doch da einfach mal durch, ich glaub beide bieten auch sortimente an, fixfertig zusammengestellt für alle pflanzzonen 

mit seerosen und teichfontäne musst du aufpassen, die mögen erstens kein allzu bewegtes wasser und erst recht keine berieselung von oben 

viel spaß weiterhin


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Hi Anika,

in diesem Fall würde ich dann gleich zu einer neuen Folie raten, denn 15 - 20 Jahre sind
schon eine Menge, da gehört die Folie eigentlich raus. Dann habt ihr die nächsten 20
Jahre Ruhe.
Schau Dir einfach mal meinen Teichumbau an, klick in meine Signatur Teichumbau 2011,
da steht eigentlich alles drin, was euch bevorsteht.

LG Markus


----------



## teichlaich (28. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich und wir benötigen Hilfe*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Bin nun auch aus der Winterruhe erwacht  (Saisonbeginn)
Der Schritt die Folie auszuwechseln würde ich auch tun, aber nur wenn sie wirklich spröde am Rand ist . 

Vorteil , den teich komplett zu errneuern , bringt auch einige Vorteile .
a) Foliengestaltung kann jetzt durchgeführt werden nach belieben / Zonengestaltung nach Wunsch
b) Planungssicherheit ( Folie wird jetzt getauscht und nicht später bei einem Loch )

Sobald ihr die Folie aus dem Teich habt, wäre der nächste Schritt : 
Grundgestaltung des Teiches nach Pflanzebenen wo ihr später die Pflanzen einsetzt.
Ich empfehle euch dazu die Super Anleitungen aus dem Lexikon zu lesen. Vieles macht sich leichter wenn man das  Grundlegende gelesen hat. 
Denn die meisten Antworten werden dabei sofort beantwortet und man muss nicht hier auf eine Antwort warten


----------

